# Winch as a Tugger



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Ok, anyone done this before? I'm really thinking of trying this out. Here's how I'm thinking it will work- example- run fish tape as usual to retreive rope; pull rope along with pull string; take rope and pass thru winch cable eye; pull rope end back thru with pullstring also pulling all of winch cable; tie cables on rope end and start pulling. Every time the winch cable is fully gathered, pull rope which in turn will pull cable out again. Obviously you will need a very long rope for some cases. What do you guys think, doable?


Are you saying that the winch cable and the rope are going to pull the wire?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Never tried a winch, we did however use one of the pulley wheels from our chugger to guide the wire rather than manually keep it feeding straight. You have no idea how relieved I was that it worked, saved an entire day of wear and tear on my body :thumb up:

This worked here because of the removable ballard, simply put the hook in and slowly tensioned it. I have video of it in action but not sure how to post it.




















Chugger mounted about 180' away (we did not run any conduit or strut at this site, we were only called to pull wire)


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm trying to draw up a pic if possible. one min guys.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OK I wish I took a pic but imagine this.

One guy sitting in a small rubber tracked combination with the front blade and the shovel down enough to lift one of the tracks completely off of the ground.

One guy with a rope puts two wraps around the rubber track and the operator spins the one track pulling the wire out of a man hole. 

Friggin brilliant.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jrannis said:


> OK I wish I took a pic but imagine this.
> 
> One guy sitting in a small rubber tracked combination with the front blade and the shovel down enough to lift one of the tracks completely off of the ground.
> 
> ...


I've seen the same thing done with the rear wheels of a backhoe.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The tugger should always be as close as possible to the point where the rope exits the conduit. The rope will have a lot of stored energy and the more exposed rope, the more danger if the rope would break.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont understand do you mean something like a greenlee 766. I have one of those and I do enjoy useing it. Especially given the alternative is pulling by hand.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Winch cable in conduit sounds like a terrible idea. But I think you are thinking about a block and tackle setup? Put the rope thru a snatch block (looks like a split pulley), then pull the snatch block with a winch? It would work, and using the snatch block will double your winch power, but cut the speed in 1/2.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We had an underground contractor install a couple of 4" underground and then hired them to install the feeder wire. They pulled parallel 600 AL about 300' using a rig that looked like a tow truck. The pulling cable they put in the pipe was about 1/4" or so steel.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Podagrower said:


> Winch cable in conduit sounds like a terrible idea. But I think you are thinking about a block and tackle setup? Put the rope thru a snatch block (looks like a split pulley), then pull the snatch block with a winch? It would work, and using the snatch block will double your winch power, but cut the speed in 1/2.


Yes, your idea sounds like a better setup, although pulling steel cable through conduit sounds like a bad idea. I don't know, I think I'm gonna look into the Maxis3000 to be honest.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I used to pull lots of fiber thru underground duct systems. For manholes nothing beats using a Greenlee manhole (no nasty jokes please..) sheave setup. Also for those underground vaults where you have to make a 90 degree turn, set some anchors into the sidewalls with drop in anchors, and eyebolts, and then suspend 24" pulling sheaves in the vault to help make the turn, with come-alongs holding it in position. Then you position one man safely outside the hole watching for snags while communicating via radio with the other members on the team at other vaults where the feed and puller are set up. We did some two mile long multi direction pulls using this method. Tension meters are also must. My rule was nobody inside the vaults when the pull was going on and the tension on the pull rope.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Never tried a winch, we did however use one of the pulley wheels from our chugger to guide the wire rather than manually keep it feeding straight. You have no idea how relieved I was that it worked, saved an entire day of wear and tear on my body :thumb up:
> 
> This worked here because of the removable ballard, simply put the hook in and slowly tensioned it. I have video of it in action but not sure how to post it.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why the tugger is not anchored where you have the pulley, less tension on the pulling machine, rope and conductor insulation.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I've used a van, but never a winch. :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

brian john said:


> I don't understand why the tugger is not anchored where you have the pulley, less tension on the pulling machine, rope and conductor insulation.


There is a pulley on the chugger, the one in front of the panel is one of three different sizes we have. So essentially the pulley on the ballard is acting as the person feeding the wire and the chugger is set up normally.


----------

